

Ask YC: Quick desktop blogging tool - closetceo

Hey guys - can anyone recommend a tool/widget that quickly let's you post to a WP (.com) blog without logging in to the admin panel, etc (i.e., not using the browser)? Something like Twhirl but for blogging?
======
thomasswift
you can email a self-hosted wordpress blog, i'd image you could do the same
for a wp.com one. subject = title, body = post body, you'll have to set a
default category for incoming email posts

------
jwynia
Windows Live Writer on Windows MarsEdit on Mac BlogGTK on Linux

~~~
closetceo
Thanks for tip. I am on Win so got WLW. Also found BlogDesk which looks decent
& lightweight. Will try out both.

